# Barn find American



## dogdart (Jan 12, 2020)

My son found this for me , bought off original owners widow. Should clean up very nice.
1963 American De Luxe
Just what I needed , another project
Seems like Schwinns are coming at me from everywhere


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow! Looks like it was ridden for a short time,1154 miles, and then tucked away for maybe 56 years. Sweet complete all original!


----------



## OptimusJay (Jan 13, 2020)

that's how i like to find them - dusty, but not rusty, and complete.  That one will look great all cleaned up. Congrats.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 13, 2020)

Chrome looks like it should really shine with some work!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 13, 2020)

where are the pics all cleaned up?


----------



## dogdart (Jan 13, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> where are the pics all cleaned up?




Geeezz
It's only been one day 
But , it is coming along


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 13, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Geeezz
> It's only been one day
> But , it is coming alongView attachment 1123582



The CABE needs to be entertained!!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 14, 2020)

I know nobody likes to put prices on anything here , but wondering what the value of this is, comparable to a Jaguar?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 14, 2020)

@GTs58 @island schwinn


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 14, 2020)

Around Norcal, probably about 4 to 5 hundred.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 14, 2020)

About $300-350 in the Midwest.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 15, 2020)

Fin-















Heading to Butler swap


----------



## 1motime (Jan 15, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Fin-View attachment 1124340
> 
> View attachment 1124342
> 
> ...



3 days?!  Good job!  You work fast.  Looks like a different bike.  Sometimes Schwinn chrome surprises with how it can be brought back


----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2020)

W0W, beautiful job!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 15, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks great! Should make some middleweight fan a great bike!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 15, 2020)

eeapo said:


> Awesome



Why is some of your original reply being deleted?    I have noticed that several times recently on different threads


----------



## OptimusJay (Jan 16, 2020)

nice job on the cleanup, looks really sharp!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 22, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## schwinnlax (Jan 23, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Just what I needed , another project
> Seems like Schwinns are coming at me from everywhere



Consider yourself lucky.  2019 was a terrible year around here for pre-1970 Schwinn's.  Nothing worth looking at the whole year showed up on the market.  I had to drive three hours to Milwaukee to pickup a couple of nice lightweights, but that was it.  Hoping some interesting bikes show up this year.

Nice American and very nice clean up job.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 24, 2020)

That's a great find. Stunning.


----------



## Aaron65 (Jan 25, 2020)

What kind of rear rack does your American have?  I have one on my Heavy-Duti and I was trying to figure out if it was a Schwinn accessory or something else.  

Beautiful bike!


----------



## HARPO (May 7, 2020)

Great job on the Detailing! I hope you thanked your son again for finding this.


----------

